Ask HN: How do you sell your software for Windows? - vatotemking
======
kodfodrasz
Package it an upload to the windows store?

~~~
vatotemking
Do you sell your software in windows store? what was your experience?

~~~
kodfodrasz
No, I was just doing a wild guess. I'm working on backend, so the store does
not apply for our products. On the other hand I have bought some software from
there, but the offers are usually not convincing.

From a buyers side I find the ranking/search of the store sub-par, so you
might need other advertising to increase your visibility. You might also need
other channels as depending on your apps technical details you might be
limited to windows 8+ or 10.

edit: one important thing for me when buying software from any appstore is:
please provide a link to a privacy policy, where not only legal stuff, but a
technical explaination is provided about the app capabilities. Example: The
app requests access to contacts, no data is collected, it is used to be able
to send email to your contacts on your request. The app needs access to your
photos. It is needed to be able to save new pictures. No pictures are read, or
used in any other way from your pictures.

These can give confidence about your app, and make a difference for me when
choosing alternatives. (Overall I trust sandboxed app-store apps more than
desktop apps.)

~~~
vatotemking
Thank you for the thoughtful response. The windows 8+ limitation is what
prompted me to ask here on HN.

